# Drucker wird im Netzwerk nicht gefunden trotz Erscheinen in der Netzwerkübersicht



## fallobst82 (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

mein Problem ist, dass ich meinen neuen MG5250 von Canon nicht vom Laptop aus per Wlan zum Drucken bewegen kann.

Ich hab Win 7, der Drucker wurder per USB eingerichtet und tut seinen Dienst am Kabel einwandfrei. 

Am Drucker habe ich auch die Wlan-Einstellungen erfolgreich vorgenommen. Ich kann die IP des Druckers anpingen und er ist in der Netzwerkübersicht als drahtloser Kandidat am Router mit aufgeführt.

Allerdings: Beim "Netzwerkdrucker hinzufügen" kommt jedes Mal die Meldung, dass der Drucker nicht gefunden werden kann.

Sofern ich das mit der Canon-Software versuche, ihn als Netzwerkdrucker zu installieren, wird er zwar in der Liste gefundener Drucker aufgeführt, allerdings kommt beim Testseitendruck die Meldung, dass der Drucker offline ist...
Die Firewall vom Rechner ist aus.

Das macht mich ein wenig wuschig******

Der Router ist ein D-Link M524, allerdings kenn ich mich da nich wirklich aus... gerade so, dass ich über das Webinterface die WAP2 Verschlüsselung einstelle und rausbekommen habe, das kein Filter aktiviert ist.

Habt ihr eine Idee oder einen Tip?


----------



## Loveboat (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

wenn der Drucker ein WLAN oder LAN-Anschluß besitzt, dann darf er nicht als Netzwerkdrucker gesucht werden. Er muss unter WinXP und Win7 mit einem lokalen Anschluß angesprochen werden. In der Regel installiert die Hersteller-Software einen lokalen TCP/IP-Anschluß mit der IP-Adresse des Druckers, sofern er von der Software gefunden werden konnte. Sollte er nicht richtig über die mitgelieferte Software auffindbar sein, dann könnte unter Umständen auch eine lokale Firewall die Suche blockieren.

Weißt Du denn welche IP der Drucker hat**** Kannst Du diese von Deinem Laptop via WLAN anpingen****

Gruß
Loveboat


----------

